# Puff Ball Mushroom



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was out pheseant hunting at spring valley today. The group i was with didnt bag any birds but did manage to get some rabbits and some large Puff Ball mushrooms. I really dont know much about them except for the group i was with picked them and said they were good eating. I did some looking on line to make sure they are not the deadly kind. 

Apparently the one i have are safe. They are round and all white all the way thru. They dont have gills or any odd looking things inside of them.

Any one know how to cook wild mushrooms? Ive always heard wilds are good eating but have never hunted for them. Any help would be great.


----------



## mainsttat2s (Oct 16, 2007)

if the are puff balls we always slice them in about 1/2'' thick disc coat them in eggs and them seasoned flour fry until golden brown they have a taste all there own some people enjoy them others hate them if your are not sure have the wife eat them and wait a half hour if she is still kicking then you should be safe.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I have picked and tried gem-studded puffballs. They're ok, but not much flavor of their own IMO when compared to black trumpets, morels, or even hen-of-the-woods. The trumpets and hens should be popping up, but I haven't had the time to get out and look. It's fall shroomin time!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Id like to actually try to mushroom hunt. It was a fluke that we had come across them. I aite them just about an hour ago, now im feeling kinda funny. Im seeing all kinds of strange colors and everything looks weird. Mabey its just the lack of sleep, trugin thru the 6' tall grass for 7 hours and the beer speeking.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

TomC said:


> Id like to actually try to mushroom hunt. It was a fluke that we had come across them. I aite them just about an hour ago, now im feeling kinda funny. Im seeing all kinds of strange colors and everything looks weird. Mabey its just the lack of sleep, trugin thru the 6' tall grass for 7 hours and the beer speeking.


The DEA has been dispatched LOL


----------

